# Urgent: Radeon 6490m DDR5 vs Radeon 6630m DDR3



## MarveL (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi friends,

I need to buy a laptop next week and I have shortlisted one HP Pavilion and one Sony Vaio model. 

The Pavilion has AMD Radeon 6490m DDR5 GPU while the Vaio has AMD Radeon 6630m DDR3. Both has 1 GB of dedicated GFX memory.

I am really confused which one to choose? I think the 6630m is a better GPU but it's DDR3. does DDR5 make a difference?

Which one should I opt for? Please help me with your suggestion.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 25, 2011)

looking at the specks go for the 6630m should provide at least double the performance of 6490 even with the DDR3 ram 

have a look at this will give u the idea
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/149083-laptop-graphics-guide-2011-a.html


----------

